# favored suburbs in melbourne



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hello friends 

witout sounding parochial or hemmed in by a view to settle within demographic profiles, would be happy to discuss about suburbs in melbourne that are apparently more popular than others for indians & similarly for other nationals. have read through most of the threads and posts here and there is yet one to discuss along these lines . 

to be sure , this is not to encourage any particular community or culture to be driven to one location but it is a known fact that communities xespecially expats do need the comfort zone of common language , habits & confromance & yearn for this solace in the initial foray to australia . Australia is proudly multiracial and should remain so yet it is not difficult to see pockets of race related habitations - more a reason of culture ands to share the unknown that any other . 

please be clarified this has nothing to do with the so called racial profiling and issues that has dominated headlines in india some months back & request that the replies do not take that tangent . 

look forward to a thought provoking analysis & discussion. :typing:


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

I love melbourne!!!! My husband and me lived there for the last 11 yrs! We love it so much and miss it heaps....we were never subjected to any racism.....ever! I moved back to Dubai 7 months ago only because I had a baby n it was not working out financially for us with the cost of daycare....(we have a mortgage too) if not for that I would go back in the blink of an eye! 

We lived in an area called Boronia, about a 50 minute train ride from the city but very convenient in terms of transport, shops etc. Other areas where you find more Indian families are mount waverley, Clayton, Dandenong, pakenham, tarneit.... Wow could keep going! 

Trust me u will love it there! Let me know if u need any other info


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not going to start an argument about anything, but I will just point out one thing. Where ever you live in Melbourne, you are sure to interact with Indians (in your case) in your day to day activities. Why choose a suburb with 80% of the community being Indian, when you could have a suburb with 30% and get the best of both worlds ?

For example, I am currently living in Preston 3072 (Northern suburbs) and there is quite a few indians (see them on public transport, in the streets, at the supermarket, indian fast foods and grocers, ect.) - but the community remains quite mixed with anglo-saxons, asians and middle-easterns as well. Then there's Dandenong and Clayton, where there is a considerable higher number of indians compared to other suburbs. 

What I want to say is, a suburb like Preston is much better than a suburb like Dandenong - I don't mean these suburbs specifically, I mean suburb X with a good mix of nationalities is better than suburb Y with not a lot of variety.

SO I think you should choose a suburb like Preston.

Even so, I don't really understand  I'm sorry, I'm just being curious: I myself, as someone who will soon be moving to a country in which they have not lived for more than 3 months (France), have NO desire whatsoever to find other Australians living in the same city - I feel that this would hinder me from assimilating into the French community. Even if I were overwhelmed by the change, so what, that's what I signed up for when I decided to move country, is it not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Totally agree Sarah. I never did get why people would want to uproot to another country yet create ghettos where many refuses to learn the native language, reject the local culture and community. 

Where I live, Liverpool UK. This has happened a lot & now many migrants complain they are being ignored, ghettoised, victimized etc etc When in actual fact they have done it to themselves!


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

_shel said:


> Totally agree Sarah. I never did get why people would want to uproot to another country yet create ghettos where many refuses to learn the native language, reject the local culture and community.
> 
> Where I live, Liverpool UK. This has happened a lot & now many migrants complain they are being ignored, ghettoised, victimized etc etc When in actual fact they have done it to themselves!


Well said, I completely agree 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> Well said, I completely agree 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


I second that, right on _shel.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

ozthedream said:


> it is a known fact that communities xespecially expats do need the comfort zone of common language , habits & confromance & yearn for this solace in the initial foray to australia .


This is an interesting point, but one that I don't agree with. Being uprooted and settling in another country entails a certain level of diificult emotions which differ from person to person, including homesickness, culture shock, loneliness.... but that is not to say that everyone will experience this and in most cases these emotions are not long-term.

Also, you say that finding a place to live among others from one's home country is to help them 'ease' into Australia "in the initial foray" - this would be the case except that I doubt after having found a place to live that a family or individual would pack up and move suburbs once they feel "settled in". 

As others have said and as I say now, the whole idea of moving to another country is to find oneself in another environment with new people, and that initial feeling of confusion, loneliness, whatever it may be, is all part of the process. I believe seeking out other nationals to be friends with to make you feel better is fine, but moving to a community because you want to feel more like you're in your home country - this will only make settling into Australia more difficult.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for your thought provoking insights . to surmise , it all depends on each individual's personality and cultural exposure ( whether he has lived and worked only in home country ( frog in the well syndrome) or if he has exposure and is well travelled. 

many a time in asian cultures , this query is more relevant as the lady of the house is a stay at home mum and is unexposed to other cultures and would need time . 

to each his own


----------



## nadh1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

ozthedream said:


> hello friends
> 
> witout sounding parochial or hemmed in by a view to settle within demographic profiles, would be happy to discuss about suburbs in melbourne that are apparently more popular than others for indians & similarly for other nationals. have read through most of the threads and posts here and there is yet one to discuss along these lines .
> 
> ...


Dear, thanks for starting this thread... I agree with your thought about finding comfort living in known community. Though my experiences tell me that exploring and understanding new cultures is real fun and you would have a chance to look at life in a totally different way. I was in Beijing for 6 months working close with a team of locals there. I was only Indian with another American in whole team of Chinese. I would say I had best time in my life living Chinese life. 

I had a similar experience in Finland, met some guys in a pub I used to frequent, been roaming around all night visiting different pubs. I would bet you can feel a totally different outlook of life. 

Well, now that I am married, I have to respect the sentiments of my wife who is a conservative Indian woman. If I had to chose a suburb with majority of Indians I would do it only if she needs so and move on once she finds herself comfortable with new place and vibrant multicultural society.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> I love melbourne!!!! My husband and me lived there for the last 11 yrs! We love it so much and miss it heaps....we were never subjected to any racism.....ever! I moved back to Dubai 7 months ago only because I had a baby n it was not working out financially for us with the cost of daycare....(we have a mortgage too) if not for that I would go back in the blink of an eye!
> 
> We lived in an area called Boronia, about a 50 minute train ride from the city but very convenient in terms of transport, shops etc. Other areas where you find more Indian families are mount waverley, Clayton, Dandenong, pakenham, tarneit.... Wow could keep going!
> 
> Trust me u will love it there! Let me know if u need any other info


Is Australia is that expensive? I am confused now, I was planning to apply for Australian PR but if one can not afford bringing up of a child then why would one move there?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nadh1981 said:


> Dear, thanks for starting this thread... I agree with your thought about finding comfort living in known community. Though my experiences tell me that exploring and understanding new cultures is real fun and you would have a chance to look at life in a totally different way. I was in Beijing for 6 months working close with a team of locals there. I was only Indian with another American in whole team of Chinese. I would say I had best time in my life living Chinese life.
> 
> I had a similar experience in Finland, met some guys in a pub I used to frequent, been roaming around all night visiting different pubs. I would bet you can feel a totally different outlook of life.
> 
> Well, now that I am married, I have to respect the sentiments of my wife who is a conservative Indian woman. If I had to chose a suburb with majority of Indians I would do it only if she needs so and move on once she finds herself comfortable with new place and vibrant multicultural society.


hi there,

i am happy to share my opinion on this and would like to agree with nadh's point of view. Actually, Visiting an unknown land and settling down there may need some time. Especially, the one (who is from rural areas of india) who has never been out of his home country, for sure, needs a bit more time to mingle with local community as the cultural differences, life styles and other things may be entirely different. So, according to me, relocating to a place, where his/her community is huge in numbers is a very good decision in his/her initial phase of migration. 

However, once they come to know the local's culture, traditions and habits, they will be in comfort zone to move around Australia even to a suburb where there are no people from his community. This relocation will definitely bring a lot of benefits such as career prospects, people's customs, new learnings, to name but just a few, to the individual. Nevertheless, all the above things will perfectly work for bachelors. In case, he enters into wedlock with an indian girl an brings her from india to Australia, they both have to analyze so many factors to select a location to live for. by and large, indian females, would like to live with their own community at least for few years. In short, i would like to say that preferring one location over the others to reside depends on individual's willingness and circumstances, status of bachelorhood, emotional and sentimental feelings etc. 

A bachelor, can, generally go anywhere across the country, nonetheless, after nuptial, place does matter a lot in my point of view. This is just only my opinion and thanks a lot, ozthedream, for opening such a useful discussion.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## animukh2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

*Suitable Kids Friendly Suburbs*

I am moving to Melbourne and looking for a suburb near St. Kilda Road where my office is. I am looking for a suburb with a good Playschool at walking distance, shops/shopping centres nearby.
Population ratio does not matter to us as we do not have any bias towards any population but would definitely want to live in a peaceful suburb.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

animukh2006 said:


> I am moving to Melbourne and looking for a suburb near St. Kilda Road where my office is. I am looking for a suburb with a good Playschool at walking distance, shops/shopping centres nearby.
> Population ratio does not matter to us as we do not have any bias towards any population but would definitely want to live in a peaceful suburb.


consider south melbourne which is not far from St Kilda. Most of shopping centres, restaurants and also famous brothels locates here


----------

